# Consoles & Terminals (Print & Paste Sci-Fi Terrain)



## Kris (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm very pleased to announce the release of the next set of terrain features for my 'print & paste' sci-fi range (though they can, of course, be used with any other sci-fi tiles too).







As you can see, this set includes all of the textures you'll need to put together a variety of different consoles and terminals (though it's worth noting that you'll also need a few bits of cardboard etc. to glue the textures to).






And, just like all of the other products in the Print & Paste range, here's a short video showing how you can put them together...


...and the pdf itself is a 'pay-what-you-want' download over on DriveThruRPG - so pick it up for free ...or pay as much/little as you like!


----------

